
Microsoft removes the ability to disable Defender via the registery - notRobot
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/customize/desktop/unattend/security-malware-windows-defender-disableantispyware
======
m0zg
Do they still run antivirus in Azure Windows Server VM instances? I was kind
of taken aback by that a few years ago.

------
brian_herman__
This sounds like a feature that should have never been introduced?

~~~
slipheen
Regardless of what you think about the trade-offs to security, at the end of
the day the purpose of the computer is to serve it's user, and do what they
instruct.

It's not Microsoft's machine, and they oughtn't try to overrule what people
try to do with it.

(And yes, personally I use Linux. But I don't think that ought to be the bar
for having your devices do what you tell them to)

------
fito
It hogs my gaming machine! Come on, Microsoft!

